# Beautiful poem to share



## jaykay

Hi,

I've only just found this section of B n B, I think it's so sad that there seems to be so many of us suffering. I lost my baby boy Alex on the 1st september at 22 weeks + 2 days, it is still a little painful to go into too many details. We still don't know why. On the day it happened, my best friend sent me this poem, I have found it very comforting, and we had it read out at Alex's funeral. 

_Little Snowdrop

The world may never notice 
If a Snowdrop doesn't bloom,
Or even pause to wonder 
If the petals fall too soon. 

But every life that ever forms, 
Or ever comes to be, 
Touches the world in some small way 
For all eternity. 

The little one we long for 
Was swiftly here and gone. 
But the love that was then planted
Is a light that still shines on. 

And though our arms are empty,
Our hearts know what to do. 
Every beating of our hearts 
Says that we love you._

_Author Unknown_

Sending lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all, and I hope we can all find the love and support we need to get through such a heartbreaking situation. xx


----------



## mhazzab

hi, I left a message for you in one of the other forums...I'm glad you made it here, but am so sorry you have had to.

We also had that poem read at our daughters' funeral...beautiful, isn't it?

hugs to you and Alex

xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Thank you so very much, that was beautiful :cry::cry::cry: I am so deeply sorry for the loss of your precious Alex. This pain is so bad it has been 7 months and I still am very empty/ I think of Ava so much she would have been 2 months now. My heart is broken and it just breaks for you and others. I wish this pain would just never come back, but it always does. I am learning to manage it, but it has taken every ounce of strength o have.
I am so sorry, thank you for thinking of us ..XOOXOXOXOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Awww a lovely poem

XXX Alex XXX :hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

That made me cry. Thank you for sharing it, I had heard it referred to but never read it. It's perfect.

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sweet dreams little Alex :hugs::hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

I love the little snowdrop poem - thank you for posting it again :hugs: It was the very first poem I read after Emily was born and I loved it so much my mum read it at her funeral and I now have it laminated and next to her grave. We are going out tomorrow to plant snowdrops around her headstone too :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

collie_crazy said:


> I love the little snowdrop poem - thank you for posting it again :hugs: It was the very first poem I read after Emily was born and I loved it so much my mum read it at her funeral and I now have it laminated and next to her grave. We are going out tomorrow to plant snowdrops around her headstone too :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Thank you so much for posting this. My boys were born just as the snowdrops were blooming here in NZ so this is quite special to me. I want to plant some in a pot for them along with a tree or shrub when we bury their placenta. Thanks again. xxx


----------



## KamIAm

Hi and Welcome :flower:

THank you so very much for posting that poem, It is beautiful!!!

We are always here, so you holler if you need anything.... loves, support, venting, crying....I think we're pretty good at it now days :winkwink:

I'm sending big hugs and loves your way!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyStobe

So sorry for your loss. Fly high little Alex. 

Thank you for posting the poem, we had it read at Max's funeral so it means a lot to me too, I get a little shiver everytime I read it.
xx


----------



## babylou

That is beautiful.

I'd been ok today till now. :cry::cry:

I have only just spoken about our sermon for Samuel this morning, and did not have any special readings. I think I do now...

Thankyou:hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

babylou said:


> That is beautiful.
> 
> I'd been ok today till now. :cry::cry:
> 
> I have only just spoken about our sermon for Samuel this morning, and did not have any special readings. I think I do now...
> 
> Thankyou:hugs:

oh I'm glad you have found something that spoke to you. We had the Snowdrops poem read out, and also a variation of this one, at our daughters' funeral (Hugs posted this on another thread, have copied it onto here, hope that's okay)

xx

"These are my footprints, 
so perfect and so small. 
These tiny footprints 
never touched the ground at all. 
Not one tiny footprint, 
for now I have wings. 
These tiny footprints were meant 
for other things. 
You will hear my tiny footprints, 
in the patter of the rain. 
Gentle drops like angel's tears, 
of joy and not from pain. 
You will see my tiny footprints, 
in each butterflies' lazy dance. 
I'll let you know I'm with you, 
if you just give me the chance. 
You will see my tiny footprints, 
in the rustle of the leaves. 
I will whisper names into the wind, 
and call each one that grieves. 
Most of all, these tiny footprints, 
are found on Mommy and Daddy's hearts. 
'Cause even though I'm gone now, 
We'll never truly part."


----------



## yazoo

That is so lovely and such a coincidence. I was saying to OH last night that I wanted to plant snowdrops on Jakob's grave and wondering would it be too late to plant them now. (I'm not very green fingered) Then I came on here this morning and read this. Thank you for sharing. Floaty kisses to Alex. :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## SarahJane

yazoo said:


> That is so lovely and such a coincidence. I was saying to OH last night that I wanted to plant snowdrops on Jakob's grave and wondering would it be too late to plant them now. (I'm not very green fingered) Then I came on here this morning and read this. Thank you for sharing. Floaty kisses to Alex. :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I planted some snowdrops and crocus last week into pots for Evelyn, the packet indicated they may just come out slightly later if I plant now x:hugs:


----------

